# How to hand rear two wood pigeons? Urgent.



## KerryNewell (May 22, 2020)

I have just been handed a nest containing two wood pigeons (one of our neighbours is having trees felled)
Could you please advise on how to rear these youngsters, thank you in advance xXx


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I just hate it when people cut down trees without checking. You will need to handfeed them defrosted green peas. Open the beak, put one pea at a time deep inside and let them swallow. If they spit out the pea, you need to put it in deeper. Feed 30 peas 3 times daily, total of 90 per day. Always leave a bowl of peas with them they quickly learn to eat peas by themselves. Then start adding small seeds.

Did he cut down all the trees. Is there no way you can put the nest in a tree nearby and just check if the parents are feeding them. They won't abandon the babies cause they were handled by you. Always better for their longterm survival if raised by their parents.


----------

